# Where do the Springs attach on seat adjusters on manual buckets



## docmark1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Where do the Springs attatch on manual bucket Seats for a 70 GTO/Lemans. One small spring is to pull bach the seat adjuster knob and the other pulls the seat forward on the rails. Have had them off so long can remeber where they go?


----------



## docmark1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Never mind figured it out.


----------

